# New 2014 Product Release - The VMR Wheels V702 Multispoke. 20" Available!



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*Introducing the VMR Wheels V702 Multispoke*
_Customizable for a Wide Variety of Vehicles!_

Part of our 2014 line of wheels, the VMR Wheels V702 are custom built to order, machined in-house, with most fitments ready for shipping within a few short days. The VMR Wheels V702 is a refined and simple 10-spoke design specially crafted to suit modern European luxury vehicles. It's deep concave face and widened undercut lip compliments the symmetrical straight spoke construction.​
*V702 Features*

Each offset features its own unique face / spoke profile. The lower the offset, the deeper the concavity.
Enhanced undercut to supplement concavity and for added weight savings.
Symmetric ten spoke design characterized by deep concavity and durability.
Offered in Premium Matte & Brushed Finishes

*Premium Factory Finishes*

Matte Gunmetal with Aluminum Brushed Face
Matte Hyper Silver
Matte Gunmetal
Optional Powder Coat Colors

*Available Sizes*

18x8.5 ET35, ET45
18x9.5 ET22, ET33, ET45, ET57
19x8.5 ET35, ET45
19x9.5 ET22, ET33, ET45
* 20x9 ET20, ET35*
*20x10 ET25, ET35, ET45*
 
*Tire Packages*
Wheel & Tire packages are available! With our in-house Hunter GSP 9700 Road-Force Balancing machine, our experienced technicians will flawlessly mount & road-force balance your setup, eliminating vibrations and preventing any chance of wheel damage due to the tire mounting procedure.

For all inquiries contact us directly via PM, email [email protected], or by phone at 714-442-7916 EXT 108. You can also contact any of our authorized dealers for more info.


*HIGH RES PHOTOS*

*Matte Gunmetal*









*Matte Hyper Silver*









*Gunmetal with Aluminum Brushed Face*



































​


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*VMR* Wheels | V702 *Premium *Multispoke




























Matte Gunmetal with Brushed Face finish


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*20x9 ET20 and ET35 arriving soon*. For information regarding a custom machined set of *VMR's Premium Multispoke Luxury alloys*, please contact your experienced, knowledgeable and friendly  *Velocity Motoring Sales Rep - Daniel.* 

_The wheels make the car. _​








2013 Brillant Black Audi A5 / *19x9.5 Matte Hyper Silver V702*
Photo Credit: _Velocity Motoring/VMR Wheels_


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Those are some good specs on the wheels! Glad you're offering more aggressive fitment


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> Those are some good specs on the wheels! Glad you're offering more aggressive fitment


Thanks! Always trying to expand our offerings


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

V702s 18"/19" in-stock - Matte Hyper Silver, Matte Gunmetal and Brushed Aluminum Face!!!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Just received a shipment of these! PM me for Quotes!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

VMR V702 in Matte Gunmetal with a Brushed Aluminum Face


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

VMR | Wheels - V702 Matte Gunmetal on a Candy White VW Golf R. PM me for quotes!


----------

